# Ajarijuana chocolate



## stop_the_rapture (Nov 26, 2006)

*Great for the holidaze.*


*Ingredients:*
1 cup whole milk
1 cup light cream
4 grams cannabis
5 ounces unsweetened chocolate
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
5 tablespoons sugar
1 pinch salt
1 pinch cinnamon


*Directions:*
Combine the milk, sugar, and salt in a saucepan over medium heat. Once the salt and sugar have dissolved, add the light cream, cinnamon, vanilla, and finely chopped cannabis. Bring to just under a boil and add the chocolate. Turn the heat off, and stir until the chocolate has melted. Serve in a mug, and top with whipped cream and freshly grated nutmeg, or whip cream and orange zest, or stick to the classic marshmallows.


----------



## bluntman536 (Nov 28, 2006)

holiDAZE.


----------



## stop_the_rapture (Nov 28, 2006)

HOLIdaze.


----------



## Blowback (Nov 28, 2006)

Just the thing for the xmas season the wife is getting one of them tonight and hopefully thats not all shes getting....lol


----------



## stop_the_rapture (Nov 30, 2006)

stay HIGH.


----------



## theCHRONIC_098 (Nov 30, 2006)

sounds easy, i think im gunna try it


----------



## misty098 (Dec 18, 2006)

im lazy as shit and this isnt too complicated


----------



## mogie (Dec 19, 2006)

Gee then I must be lazier then shit.


----------



## HIGHway420 (Dec 24, 2006)

*mouth waters.


----------



## doobiebros (Dec 25, 2006)

What A cheater! I know what your doing! logging out and signing up over and over, just to win! I'm going to let Vote know your cheating.


----------



## stop_the_rapture (Dec 25, 2006)

im sorry that i have a girlfriend thats obbsessed with me gettin these seeds.ive been on this accout for the past couple hours bud.and how about we grow up a little?i ordered 10 misty seeds from nirvana about a week and a half ago so i could really care less about winning


----------



## Mazars (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow you must of upset that guy! Yep grow up Doobie, i'm sure Vote could care less. What's the prize? Seeds? How do I win them?


----------



## stop_the_rapture (Dec 26, 2006)

its a cotest rollitup is having i think today is the last day. if you go to the contest forum and click the most recent one it will explain everything to ya


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 26, 2006)

Yup got that right, "I could careless". It's all for fun and I hope he does win. Looks like he has more votes than I do, Think I was sitting around 12 last time I checked.


----------



## stop_the_rapture (Dec 26, 2006)

now thats the holiday spirit


----------



## mogie (Dec 26, 2006)

Hmmmmmm... marijuana chocolate... the best of both worlds.


----------



## coolman1a (May 20, 2008)

Has anyone actually tried this???
If so, how many servings does it make???


----------



## stonedage007 (May 20, 2008)

Sounds awesome.. Ill try it.. damn.. something bas is gonna happen! lo... Im looking at all of this recipes we got here and Im planing to make a "coffee time" at home with my friends.. and everything we are gonna eat will be cooked and canna-butter filled! LOL

Thanks alot..

Peace out


----------



## coolman1a (May 20, 2008)

stonedage007, can you please report back with the results, ill be waiting


----------



## lambert69 (Jun 26, 2008)

right ok so when you place your chopped weed in your mix does this mean you will be drinking your choiclate with the weed init and if so do you sit there for hours after chewing on the chopped weed you placed in it.

But what if you were to place resin in it would the mix not absorb the resin


----------

